# The Boys



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

How can you not love ALL those boys!!! Great pictures.


----------



## rhondas (Sep 10, 2010)

Wonderful pictures! All four boys are adorable.
The last picture is priceless.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

They have Gunner's brother Kinser but he was being a tad anti social last night and stayed on the deck. I think he was jealous my boys were playing in HIS yard with HIS boys!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Those are great pics!! I like the one of Gunner and Sasha "arguing" over the orange ball and the one of Gunner with the orange ball...he looks so proud that he got the prize!!!


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

These pictures are absolutely PRICELESS!!! Your grandkids are sooo adorable. And that red hair! WOW Looks like they all, dogs and kids alike, had a blast in the backyard.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Colin will be 5 in July and Garrett is 2 and a half.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Love the super happy faces. I don't know who had more fun, the human boys or the canine boys.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

None of them wanted to stop but I was concerned for Gunnie.. he is not used to THAT much running (even though he retrieves often) and was scared he'd over do! So we made them stop for the humans to eat dinner. Gunner panted the rest of the eve!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

It sure sounds like a whole lot of fun and definitely a lot of energy expended.
Cute, cute, cute boys.


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

That last photo is soooo sweet. It looks all four had a great time.


----------



## Montana's Mommy (Mar 10, 2009)

Priceless!!!!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

ALL the boys are adorable!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

WOW, it looks like everyone had a good time and I agree with Montana's Mommy.
PRICELESS!!!! 
Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## Our3dogs (Apr 3, 2008)

I agree, the last one is the best!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

You have the most adorable grandchildren--love those cute faces and smiles. As for your dogs--wow! Sasha is so big! I especially love the photo of Gunner jumping and playing with Sasha! They are both very handsome boys too!


----------



## tessalover (Nov 29, 2009)

To cute. Looks like they all had fun!


----------



## Mandie (Feb 16, 2011)

Really enjoyed these, thank you for sharing


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

How fun! Lovely pictures!


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Cute, cute, cute! Are you down in Denver with the grands?


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Oh Deb....those pictures put a big Ol smile on my face...you have great guys and some!


----------



## RENEESDOG (Feb 8, 2009)

Those pictures are priceless! Life is good


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Beautiful pictures!! Your grandsons are absolutely adorable and your 4 legged boys are so handsome. Love Sasha's beautiful smile and Gunner was playing like a pup himself! What a wonderful evening.


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

The last picture is very much frame worthy and would look lovely in black and white.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Boys and goldens- so timeless and perfect.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Finn's Fan said:


> Cute, cute, cute! Are you down in Denver with the grands?


Molly: they are my grandsons who live in Omaha. : )
We have six grandsons all together.


----------



## mkkuch (Dec 13, 2010)

Great pictures. What handsome Grandsons you have. Looks like everyone had a great time.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

All your boys are gorgeous. I cant believe that Sasha has gotten as big as he has. Love that last picture. And love how him and Gunner are playing so well together.


----------



## cprcheetah (Apr 26, 2009)

Cute pictures, looks like they had a blast.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Gunner got air !!!!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Deb these are such special pictures...the last one makes me all misty....just beautiful... I cant believe Garrett is 2-1/2! Just yesterday, I remember you posting his newborn pictures...


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Looks like a wonderful time was had by all. Your grandsons are just adorable!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I know Mary!! Time seems to fly faster with grandkids than it did with my own! I can't believe Colin will be in Kindergarten next fall!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

The pictures of your boys are PRICELESS, the last one is my favorite. Your grandsons are so cute, they're just adorable. 

I always say there is no better match than kids and goldens.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Deb, as always, your "boys" are beautiful! Love seeing the grandsons playing with Gunner and Sasha. It's great watching them grow up together. Looks like they had a blast!


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

Aww it looks like they're having so much fun! Your grandkids are adorable.

And I have to say, I have to do a double take sometimes when looking at Sasha because I keep thinking it's Chester.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Dana, Thank you! That is a big compliment to Sasha!


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

Debles said:


> Dana, Thank you! That is a big compliment to Sasha!


Hehe, well that's why I think Sasha is gorgeous! I'm a little biased about my dog so of course I love any dog that looks similar. And just watching him grow up, I really see some similarities to Chester.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Awesome pics Deb, grandsons are gorgeous. ....luv the last pic too.....frame worthy!! ::


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

What fun pictures Deb, Sasha is all grown up now, he's just beautiful. Love the big smiles on the human boys too, they are adorable!!


----------

